# Digestive Advantage IBS



## olivak

When in the grocery store the other day, looking at the anti-diarrheal selection (which has become a routine part of grocery trips, of course), I saw something called Digestive Advantage Revolutionary IBS. I have never seen this product before. Can someone tell me some information about this medication? I have IBS-D. Does it work with both IBS-D and IBS-C? I am currently taking Robinul, which usually works wonderfully and I don't really have many problems with except for gas and the occasional attack, I was just interested in what Digestive Advantage was. Thank you!-Katie


----------



## KENLUDE97

I have been using D.A. IBS for at least 6months, prolly closer to a year, and i have had VERY good luck with it. It has taken my attacks from at least daily (sometime 2x) to less than once a week. I suggest giving it a try.Good luck Ken


----------



## catdr

I tried Digestive Advantage IBS but couldn't even finish the box because it made me so gassy. I'm thinking of trying a different probiotic like Align next.


----------



## KENLUDE97

Oh that is too bad that it did not work too well for you. I don't experience the gassy issue, or more than normal


----------



## KitKat11891

I know this is rather late, but I've been using D.A for IBS for the past two or three months, and it's been working pretty well for me. I'll still get attacks, but they're not nearly as bad, or as often, as when I don't take it. I know a couple of people with IBS, and I've suggested it to them. The way I figure it is, it's worth a try, and if it doesn't work you can try something else.


----------



## Dovid

I work for Ganeden Biotech, the manufacturer of Digestive Advantage IBS. The Malitol you're referring was in our previous chewable formula, which we no longer produce. In an effort to offer consumers a product will all-natural ingredients, we have since moved to a capsule with no Malitol, artificial ingredients or sweeteners. You may want to try this new formula to see how it works for you now...Please let me know if I can answer any other questions or be of further assistance.All the best,-Dovid


----------



## mrae

Dovid, I had someone tell me that they tried D.A for ibs and it made their d worse so their doctor suggested to try the D.A for Chrons and it helped dramatically even though thats not what they had. What is the difference in the D.A for ibs and the one for Chrons?


----------



## Farhana

Dovid, Can you please tell me what kind of IBS symptoms Digestive Advantage helps with? Does it help with bloating? I tried it for about a month but it didn't work for my bloating so I stopped using it. I want to try it again if it would work.


----------



## Kathleen M.

All the probiotics tend to help with the same symptoms.It isn't one is only good for bloating but this brand is only good for diarrhea, etc.They all tend to have a similar mechanism of action.That being said, sometimes one brand may work better for any given individual than another brand so if this brand did absolutely nothing to you (fart frequency the same, bloating the same, etc) I'd probably try a different brand.For some people digestive enzymes with pancreatin help more with bloating, especially if it gets bad after meals. Also if your bloating is severe and constant and you are female it is worth getting a gynecological check up (and mention the symptoms) if you are due for one, or it started up since your last one.


----------

